

Taxi drivers in European capitals strike over Uber - chiachun
http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/jun/11/taxi-drivers-strike-uber-london-live-updates

======
mullingitover
This seems awfully self-defeating. "Uber is taking our business, so we'll stop
offering our services, leaving Uber with tons of windfall profits. That will
teach them a lesson."

